# Bluetooth on a 2012 Cruze (Phone vs GPS)



## eaf1956 (May 7, 2012)

Why is there an option to pair with a GPS device when that is NOT possible? Sure you can pair with a phone no problem. But, a Bluetooth GPS like my Garmin NUVI 2595 wants to act like a speakerphone too. Just wondering if there is even a GPS bluetooth device made that will pair with the cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The menu option never got taken out. I have heard this was to allow a non-GPS enabled device that could do navigation to use the car's GPS via Bluetooth.


----------



## eaf1956 (May 7, 2012)

It would have been nice to have GARMIN be fed via the car's stereo system like the phone does. But, I guess they didn't do that so they could sell their TURN by TURN navigation through OnStar.


----------



## eline65 (Aug 31, 2013)

I just installed Google maps on my iPhone and I get turn by turn audio prompts via the iPhone when I use it as a USB audio source (Pandora listening). I think the DIC Navigation screen is only for On-Star :th_thumbsdownsm:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The iPhone uses the phone interface to drive audio to the car, which has led to some threads here reporting really strange symptoms. For those of us on Androids we need a A2DP interface.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

obermd said:


> The iPhone uses the phone interface to drive audio to the car, which has led to some threads here reporting really strange symptoms. For those of us on Androids we need a A2DP interface.



If you use your android phone for GPS nav, and music (through the aux not the usb), wouldn't it be possible for the audio from the NAV to override the music (when needed) and come through the car speakers via the AUX input?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Evofire said:


> If you use your android phone for GPS nav, and music (through the aux not the usb), wouldn't it be possible for the audio from the NAV to override the music (when needed) and come through the car speakers via the AUX input?


It depends on the android device and the software being used. If you're using the stock android music player and Google Navigator this is exactly what happens. I stream both of these via the A2DP interface.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Guess if I want the A2DP protocol, would have to try and sell my old smart phone on ebay for ten bucks and lay out several hundred for new one. 

Very happy with my Garmin GPS 1450LMT, very simple to use, and with a couple of taps on the screen, can find my nearest Mobil gas station or whatever. But this is only a 5", can believe how much larger the 6" screen is, ha, will be looking at Black Friday. 

With the smart phone, need two hands to operate that thing, and have to leave it plugged into the power plug, battery is only good for two hours at the most. But it does take voice commands and works perfecting fine in my shirt pocket for making hands off calls, but then the Cruze takes over. But for receiving calls, Cruze works great, just had to pair my phone with it. 12 buck flashram, those 1/4" high ones work great for the MP3 player.

Can visualize a radio with a cassette like deck, but when you hit the eject button, a smart phone pops out that interfaces perfectly with the radio to avoid all of this redundancy. But with within a year, will be obsolete, and will be forced to buy an entire new radio as well.

Took RCA 17 years to get that large hole 45 rpm record approved by the industry. Buy anything today, its obsolete before you even bring it home. No more standards.


----------

